# Cichlids



## xr8dride

A few shots of my cichlids...I have about 40 in total but they are not so easy to photograph! I killed a battery just getting these, lol. They have lots of room to run in the 90 gallon and don't care for the lens.


----------



## dl88dl

Very nice fishy and shots...thanks for sharing


----------



## xr8dride

Thanks & You are welcome.


----------



## brapbrapboom

very nice! cichlids in a planted tank! thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## xr8dride

New Tankmates!

Just delivered...One male Sulphur Head and 2 females 4"+..One female holding!


----------



## Tbird

Nice fish! Where did you get them? At least now I know what they are called! LOL. I just lost my female and I have a nice male.


----------



## xr8dride

Thanks! 

Purchased from a member on PN.


----------



## Tbird

xr8dride said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Purchased from a member on PN.


LOL...sucks! I think those were the ones I was trying to get!!  Did you get the juvies too??


----------



## xr8dride

No, the juvies are all yours. He did mention someone else was interested. He brought them here thinking I wanted them all, nice juvies!! Get back in touch with him, they won't last.


----------



## xr8dride

Some new additions to the tank....5 Juvi Tropheus Duboisi Maswa


----------



## vrb th hrb

cute

how big do they get?


----------



## xr8dride

The males and females will reach approx 4-5 inches. Here's what they look like matured. Not exactly the prettiest of Tropheus but apparently the calmest and easiest to care for. This is my first experience with Tropheus.


----------



## xr8dride

The little guys are so amazing to watch, I'm absolutely fascinated with them...at such a young age they already have such personality and they take no crap from the bigger fish


----------



## Riceburner

had a couple of those before. They were great. Nice shots xr


----------



## xr8dride

Thanks Rice


----------



## xr8dride

Short vid of my 180G


----------



## tobalman

Beautiful collection of cichlid and great pictures as well. Keep them coming and thank you for post it here.


----------



## Fish_Man

Nice vid Rob.


----------



## gucci17

Nice collection so far. Makes me jealous...I really wish I didn't have to sell off my show male tank. 

I've never kept Dubs but just be careful with their diet. I'm not one to talk because I feed my trophs a very varied diet now. But I took my time (around a year) with that transition. I guess there's not much you can do now since they're mixed in with the rest of your fish. 

Why not add more dubs?


----------



## xr8dride

Oh I plan on adding more, if not dubs another compatible troph species...just not something that will interbreed. I find the little dubs so fascinating and they are always eager to hang out at the glass when I'm around...they'll follow me from side to side.

Here's a little update as to how things were, and how they are now as far as the 180 goes. First pic if the before(two 90g's) the 8 feet of tank was nice, 2nd is the after(180g) the 6 feet is nice too, they have more swimming space.


----------



## Dabigmandan

For that first pic, is that two seperate 90 gallon tanks side by side or have they been attached to each other?!? It looks to me that they are seperate but its hard to tell.

All of your tanks are awesome by the way.


----------



## gucci17

Dabigmandan said:


> For that first pic, is that two seperate 90 gallon tanks side by side or have they been attached to each other?!? It looks to me that they are seperate but its hard to tell.
> 
> All of your tanks are awesome by the way.


Answering on behalf of xr8dride, those are two seperate 90g tanks.

I just saw the video, it is looking good xr8dride. Are you planning on culling any fish as they get older? It's looking pretty packed, especially when they all grow out.


----------



## frozen-fire

Sweet 180G! Love it.


----------



## Ciddian

TWO separate 90s? *Looks at her lonely 90* Thats a good idea!! LOL


----------



## PACMAN

Ciddian said:


> TWO separate 90s? *Looks at her lonely 90* Thats a good idea!! LOL


lol uh ohhh


----------



## xr8dride

Sorry, kinda neglected this thread here. Yes, it is two 90g's side by side as gucci said...that was my old setup. The new set up is one single 180g, the loss of two feet in length is made up by the 24" depth rather than the original 18". Two 90's you say would be nice Cid? I have another just sitting here

culling my fish, hrmmm....nope not that I am aware of. I believe I have approx 50 cichlids in there, that's nothing for a 180g...I'm also running 3 eheim 2217's for filtration, massive water changes weekly, I think it's good.


----------



## Ciddian

I totally would!!! But then I would get kicked out


----------



## Cowboy

Very Nice! i have the same problem trying to catch mine on film


----------



## xr8dride

Ok since you seem to enjoy the shots, here's some more. These are all from my tank, more to come.


----------



## xr8dride

lol, if anyone cares to ad some ID's it would be appreciated...I tend to buy them based on looks, I don't know their names.


----------



## Cowboy

2 and 5 look like Jewels and the the last #10 looks like a Acei a Demasoni with a yellow tail. I may be wrong but might point you in the right direction.

What settings did you use when taking the pics!!!


----------



## xr8dride

oh wow...settings ummmm I believe 1/200th 5.6 with flash on a Canon T1i with 18-55mm


----------



## xr8dride

#2 & #5 I know are Dragon Bloods...or sometimes known as Strawberry Peacock


----------



## Windowlicka

Nice pics! You'll be in danger of giving @Riceburner a run for his money with some of those shots/camera skills if you're not careful!


----------



## xr8dride

Oh I don't know about that windowlicka....i'm just starting out with the photos, and I don't have a nifty little watermark

Rice shoots some very nice photos.


----------



## Fish_Man

xr8dride said:


> Oh I don't know about that windowlicka....i'm just starting out with the photos, and I don't have a nifty little watermark
> 
> Rice shoots some very nice photos.


Get someone to make those little watermark for you, that's what I did. 

But those are some awesome pictures. I can never manage to snap a picture of the fish without it being blurry.


----------



## Riceburner

like this???








cleaned it a bit too...

nice shots xr8dride!


----------



## Riceburner

Fish_Man said:


> I can never manage to snap a picture of the fish without it being blurry.


Up your speed.


----------



## xr8dride

yeah I haven't bothered to do any cleaning of my photos, snap and upload...lol I'm easy like that...or lazy


----------



## xr8dride

speaking of lazy, if I had bothered to clean the front glass before shooting you wouldn't have had to clean it up for me, thanks!


----------



## xr8dride

just a shot of the new guys...they're a Red Top Zebra/Yellow Lab x
right now they are approx 1/4" in size.


----------

